# Slag driveway?



## Chris

I have an existing slag driveway that is getting a little thin. Great cover though as it has been here for at least 10 years. It is about 10 x 125 from road to along house and then about 20' wide for another 100 feet or so. So I calculate 3250 total sq. feet of drive to cover with slag. Called the local steel plant at Bayou Steel and got their slag distro company. Called em up. Price is about $8/per ton with about 1.5 yards to the ton according to them. Pickup only but they provided truckers to drop off product and spread. Guy quoted me $350 for whole truck load (24-26 tons - IS THAT RIGHT or did he mean YARDS?) --- delivered and spread to my driveway. 


Questions:
Any input on using slag for this? 
About how much coverage can I expect for the driveway? Will I need more than 1 truck load? 
What about the price? Seem fair? Delivery is at least 45 miles each way. 
Anything else to consider? Asphalt? 

Let me know.
Andy


----------



## james66

calculate it's about $9 dollar a ton. for what your getting and thats dosen't seem right, its price to low but i would check that price again i paid about a $1000 dollar but cant rember how many tons they drop off, i think it was about the same or a little more good luck take care James


----------



## Chris

If they buy it for $8 per ton x 25 tons = $200....driving, pouring and light grade...total work for $400 --- seems like a good deal to me... HAHA

yumyum yumyum yumyum


----------



## Dutch-NJ

I have several slag driveways and parking areas. Slag is great, so light as easy to work with.

I used to get it for free when roofs were re-done. But now most commercial roofs are EPDM.

I need more slag myself. But there aren't any furnances near here, so transportation is going to be a killer for me.


----------

